# Need table saw recommendations



## atlashunter (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm in the market for a table saw for my shop and have never bought one before. Don't want something that will break the bank but want something at a good value that will last and get the job done. What brands and features should I be looking for? Any brands to avoid?


----------



## revrandyf (Oct 3, 2017)

Depending on your usage.....if you will be using it a lot, look at the SawStop; great safety feature.  Another really good saw is Powermatic, but it's pricey.  Delta has several grades (I've used most of them and they are reliable and easy to get parts for).  Jet, and Grizzly also make some pretty good saws for a decent price, depending on your budget, needs, space, etc.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 3, 2017)

Every cabinet shop I ever worked in had  Deltas....


----------



## kc65 (Oct 3, 2017)

been running delta for 25 yrs, motors available at hvac supply stores for around 75$..if you ever need to replace it....


----------



## flyrod444 (Oct 3, 2017)

As a retired shop teacher I used several table saws over my career. I was able to put a sawstop in my school shop the last 7 years of my career and not only is the safety feature worth every penny it was also built as will as any saw I've ever used. I will warn people while Delta used to be great equipment the last few pieces I bought for my school shop where not. Seemed like I had to replace something on them way to often. A school shop should be where companies test their products.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2017)

The Delta I have has done everything I need it to do.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 3, 2017)

You need to tell us your budget. ...

Table saws go from $250 to $7,000+

For a $500 saw, DeWalt has a nice saw at Lowe's.
For $5,000 get a sawstop.  We just put one in our cabinet shop, it's awesome and safe


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 3, 2017)

Saw Stop and Powermatic are great saws, but they are break the bank saws for a hobbyist.  As mentioned, if you can find an older Delta, jump on it.  The newer ones are not so hot.  I would never buy a new craftsman, but I currently own an older model that is very nice.  Grizzly is a good saw at a fairly reasonable price if you plan to buy new.  Keep in mind, a good fence will make a mediocre saw into a good saw also.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 3, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> You need to tell us your budget. ...
> 
> Table saws go from $250 to $7,000+
> 
> ...



Definitely under $1,000. Thinking maybe something in the $500-700 range? Seeing Ridgid cast iron and used Grizzly saws for around that. I don't want a portable. This one will be staying where I put it. Also the one that is getting replaced had a dust collector on it. I'm not sure if that is adaptable to any saw or if there is some feature on the saw I need to look for to make sure I can continue to use that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 3, 2017)

its the fence that makes the saw.  a bad fence will make a $3000 saw cut like a $329 from Harbor Freight.

buy the best fence you can find.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 3, 2017)

"most" any saw can accept a dust collection system


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 13, 2017)

I bought a Rigid with the cast iron table and hercu-lift, I'm very pleased with it and the lift works well for a garage workshop when moving it to a corner for storage.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 18, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> its the fence that makes the saw.  a bad fence will make a $3000 saw cut like a $329 from Harbor Freight.
> 
> buy the best fence you can find.



This.  The bigger the fence, the better to...up to a point.  You can build your own table around it as well, but having a fence that will go out minimum 2 feet on a side is nice so that you can rip a 4x8 sheet of plywood.

Also, I would find one with a motor that can be wired for 220v.  The saw will run much better with 220v compared to 110.

Lastly, check craigslist and garage sales and fb classifieds.  You'll find nice cabinet grade saws for less than $1000.  I ended up with an off brand (it's in storage right now while I'm moving so I can't check it right now) that is a solid saw.  Has served me well over the past 10 years and I've replaced the motor once in that time.  Bought it off a retired gentleman for $150 off of CList.


----------



## rospaw (Oct 18, 2017)

My thought is used for around the 300-600 mark with lots of extras. Old cast delta has been good to me but i use my Makita saw more than the shop saw. I was very impressed with how good the Makita cuts square. It has the wheel kit and pulls like a hand-truck. 10" with a think 15amp motor. I bought it used/like new for 250 at a pawnshop with 3 extra new blades and a homemade panel jig.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 19, 2017)

Since add-ons and extras have been brought up...biesemeyer fences are the gold standard.  They are around a $200-300 option depending on how large you go.

I'd second the 10" saw route.  12" is just to big imo and you'll pay more for the blades too.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 8, 2017)

Ended up getting a Rockwell. Not sure how old it is but it looks like it's been around a while and this thing is heavy. My guess is around 400 pounds with a 4hp motor. Needed some WD40 on the adjustment screws and I need to align the fence which is a biesemeyer and replace my 220 receptacle to match the locking plug. Could replace the plug but it's beefy and I'd rather keep it. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 8, 2017)

revrandyf said:


> Depending on your usage.....if you will be using it a lot, look at the SawStop; great safety feature.  Another really good saw is Powermatic, but it's pricey.  Delta has several grades (I've used most of them and they are reliable and easy to get parts for).  Jet, and Grizzly also make some pretty good saws for a decent price, depending on your budget, needs, space, etc.



Jet and Grizzly. I used to love looking through the Grizzly catalog. I've noticed most folks in Georgia have never heard of Jet yet it gets good reviews and folks from other parts use their equipment. I guess it's just one of those locality/word of mouth things.

More of a hobby site than for work but this is a good site;

http://lumberjocks.com/projects


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 8, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Ended up getting a Rockwell. Not sure how old it is but it looks like it's been around a while and this thing is heavy. My guess is around 400 pounds with a 4hp motor. Needed some WD40 on the adjustment screws and I need to align the fence which is a biesemeyer and replace my 220 receptacle to match the locking plug. Could replace the plug but it's beefy and I'd rather keep it. Hope it's a good one.



Old School, cool! Sounds like a good choice.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Ended up getting a Rockwell. Not sure how old it is but it looks like it's been around a while and this thing is heavy. My guess is around 400 pounds with a 4hp motor. Needed some WD40 on the adjustment screws and I need to align the fence which is a biesemeyer and replace my 220 receptacle to match the locking plug. Could replace the plug but it's beefy and I'd rather keep it. Hope it's a good one.



Sounds like you scored a great saw.  4hp motor @ 220v should melt through wood like butter.  Show us a picture!  And curious minds want to know what you gave for it...


----------



## BeerThirty (Nov 10, 2017)

my hundred dollar Ryobi does it all...


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 16, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Sounds like you scored a great saw.  4hp motor @ 220v should melt through wood like butter.  Show us a picture!  And curious minds want to know what you gave for it...



Been out of town but will post some pictures in the next day or two. Got the receptacle changed out last weekend. Still have to get the fence straight and do some work for the dust collection. Looking forward to using it. I know nothing about wood working but am eager to learn. I think my first project will be some end grain cutting boards for Christmas gifts.

Oh and it was $950.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 16, 2017)

Sorry, I am a little late to the party. 

I would suggest that anyone looking go online and check equipment auctions, a lot of shops go out of business or need to downsize and put their stuff up for auction. good way to get commercial grade stuff for home depot prices.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 17, 2017)

Here it is.












I need to make a cover for the side so the dust collection will work.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 20, 2017)

That is super nice.  That thing is cabinet shop grade too...I think you got a deal on it as well.  Thanks for posting the eye candy pics


----------

